# AWP Appalachian Hardwood pellets



## jtakeman (Apr 11, 2011)

Primo Pellets is carring something I haven't seen yet. AWP Appalachian Hardwood pellets. I'm just wondering if anyone has more info on them and has tried any?

Putting 2 + 2 together I am thinking these are bagged Energex(dealer version of the Premier Appalachian Hardwoods). But its just a guess!


----------



## iron stove (Apr 11, 2011)

I received my pre Buy letter from them Today, I usually get my hammers from them.  I would try and sample some, but with it so warm now, dont think it will happen.

Besides, they usually only have loose bags from breakage and stuff, and its getting to be out of season for spmpling IMHO.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 11, 2011)

If we could get just the info off one of the bags? Like the address, We probably could figure out if there an Energex pellet. 

I'm still burning samples as the mornings are still chilly for me. We have a few rainy days coming in. Hoping to get thru a few more. NEWP NY plant are in now. Next is Energex American. Hoping to get some Geneva Super Premiums very soon. Maybe even the MWP softwoods(excited about the second New England softwood addition). What I don't finish now, I'll get to in the fall. I'ts almost like a part time job for me!


----------



## will711 (Apr 11, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> If we could get just the info off one of the bags? Like the address, We probably could figure out if there an Energex pellet.
> 
> I'm still burning samples as the mornings are still chilly for me. We have a few rainy days coming in. Hoping to get thru a few more. NEWP NY plant are in now. Next is Energex American. Hoping to get some Geneva Super Premiums very soon. Maybe even the MWP softwoods(excited about the second New England softwood addition). What I don't finish now, I'll get to in the fall. I'ts almost like a part time job for me!


 And we thank you for this part time job,it helps us all to be more informed consumers.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 11, 2011)

will711 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks wil, I share what I can.


----------



## iron stove (Apr 12, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> If we could get just the info off one of the bags? Like the address, We probably could figure out if there an Energex pellet.
> !



Ill try to grab that, if they have them in stock.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 12, 2011)

That would be great! Even just a pic or 2 from your cell.

Thanks!


----------



## iron stove (Apr 15, 2011)

Looked into the Appalachian Hardwoods Today. They wont be ariving till June 1st, so no sample or pictures yet.  BUT, they are coming out of west Virginia, and might be coming from very close to Hammers mills. Will keep eyes open aand see what happens when they show up.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 15, 2011)

IFAIK, There are only 2 mills in West Virginia. Hamer and Lignetics. I'd say you are correct with the Hamer being the parent Co. of them. But either should be a good pellet! 

I have to kep my eye out for them too!


----------



## epehubb (May 26, 2011)

Hey my office is just around the corner from Primo. I just picked up 2T of Hamers. I will check in with them to see when the Appalachian's arrive. I'll grab a few bags.


----------



## iron stove (May 29, 2011)

epehubb said:
			
		

> Hey my office is just around the corner from Primo. I just picked up 2T of Hamers. I will check in with them to see when the Appalachian's arrive. I'll grab a few bags.



Any report ?  I too live right near them, but forgot to check on them.


----------



## RKS130 (Nov 8, 2011)

My local supermarket (Shoprite) just put out a couple of pallets of Appalachian Hardwood Pellets, from the Premier Pellet Corp. of Pennsylvania. They are charging $6.49 per bag. Anyone have experience with these? Should I grab more than the 4 bags I picked up to try?


----------



## kykel (Nov 8, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> If we could get just the info off one of the bags? Like the address, We probably could figure out if there an Energex pellet.
> 
> I'm still burning samples as the mornings are still chilly for me. We have a few rainy days coming in. Hoping to get thru a few more. NEWP NY plant are in now. Next is Energex American. Hoping to get some Geneva Super Premiums very soon. Maybe even the MWP softwoods(excited about the second New England softwood addition). What I don't finish now, I'll get to in the fall. I'ts almost like a part time job for me!



J
let us know how those newp ny plant burn. I bought 10 bags for 10 dollars from someone who wasnt using pellet stove any more. They were the first I burned in my new enviro m55Cast fs. I thought I made a huge mistake buying this stove. Low flame and no heat. Put a bag of turman in and all doubts were gone. So im just wondering if I had a bad batch or do they really stink stink.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 8, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They burned well, I posted the results on the other site.

http://woodpelletreviews.com/Takeman-Reviews/New-England-Wood-Pellets.html

Some of the early NEWP's made at the NY plant were iffy. There is an embossed code on the bag. The code will give us the date they were bagged. 

You might need to mix them with something else to get through them?


----------



## RKS130 (Nov 9, 2011)

I threw a bag in the hopper last night of the Appalaichin pellets from Premier Pellet Corp of Pennsylvania.  They burned hot and clean.  Guess I'll pick up a few more bags at the supermarket.


----------



## bonesy (Nov 19, 2011)

RKS130 said:
			
		

> I threw a bag in the hopper last night of the Appalaichin pellets from Premier Pellet Corp of Pennsylvania.  They burned hot and clean.  Guess I'll pick up a few more bags at the supermarket.


I was at my local TSC and they have Appalachian for $214/ton. Let us know how they burn once a few bags go through.


----------

